# AGR Points



## RailFanLNK (Nov 1, 2007)

I have been saving up my AGR points for a big trip. I want to go LNK-CHI-NYP-WAS-CHI-LNK. I have been amassing points since 3/2006. Do Amtrak points expire or cancel out? I just don't want to be all fired up that I may have enough but then find out they are no good. Thanks!

Al


----------



## PRR 60 (Nov 1, 2007)

AGR points expire if you do not purchase Amtrak travel for three years. Put positively, points do not expire as long as you ride Amtrak once every three years.


----------



## the_traveler (Nov 15, 2007)

Remember that you must *RIDE* on Amtrak once every 3 years. Unlike airline programs, a partner point accumulation does not extend your AGR account. The good news is a short run (if available to you) for $6 *WILL* extend your account! B)


----------



## diesteldorf (Nov 23, 2007)

Al,

Are you planning to try the Acela on your trip?


----------



## RailFanLNK (Nov 24, 2007)

Yes! On the Acela question. We plan on taking it from NYP to WAS. There's cheaper alternatives but I want to ride Acela. Its about twice as much but about twice as fast compared to some other forms of travel.


----------

